# Suche Level Partner für Werbe einen Freund



## Itatsu (31. Mai 2015)

HI zusammen =),

 

zu mir erstmal:

 

bin 24 arbeite als Einkäufer und suche jemanden der von mir geworben werden möchte.

 

gespielt wird Auf dem Server Thrall als Hordler FOR THE HOORDE =)))

 

online bin ich meist ab 17:00 Uhr 

 

RL geht natürlich vor aber wir haben ja 3 Monate lang Zeit viele Chars auf 85 zu bringen =)

 

ich freue mich auf dich =)

 

add Skype: thedome87


----------



## Morates22 (31. Mai 2015)

Huhu mein name ist alexander und bin 22 jahre alt habe derzeit noch viel zeit (bis August) habe dich in skype geaddet


----------



## Itatsu (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute !!

 

zur Zeit hat sich noch nichts ergeben !


----------

